# OOC for The Lost Son



## Jerrand Redband (May 5, 2008)

Taking Leif's advice and starting this for questions and answers so we don't fill up
         the en world thread evrything is really like playing in living en world except characters
         don't and won't be approved by en world so if you have a question e-mail me
         or post it here

  Edit:

    recuriting for The Lost Son adventure...

          Pc's will help in locating a couples lost little boy last seen in the woods near his farm.
          But as the time for sundown is only a few hours away the pc's must hurry because
          everyone knows it's not safe to be out and about after dark.


----------



## moritheil (May 5, 2008)

If you are recruiting, you may want to clarify how many slots you have and what the requirements are.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

The orginal thread is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=225297

And hey, it was my advice, too.   

 And welcome on ENworld!  

Edit: My Character ideas would be:
Human Fighter (Archer)
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
using a composit Bow

Human Fighter (Controller)
Combat Expertise
Imp Trip
Combat Reflexes
using a Guisarme

Dwarf Barbarian using a Falchion
Power Attack


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 6, 2008)

*Still new*

sorry Walking Dad thank you for helping (and don't stop) thanks for posting the site I should have thought of that but i posted it in the other thread so figured it be o.k.

   As of today i have one person recruited playing- Elf Wizard (evoker)

 will contiue to up date this post as i recieve new players and any questions feel free
 to ask I check my threads everyday


   SLOTS:
        1.) Elf Wizard (evoker)
        2.) Halfling Ranger
        3.) Half Orc Psi Warrior
        4.) Human Cleric
            will wait three days then start     Starting Date: May 21st
        5.)closed


----------



## Gobletchica (May 7, 2008)

If the characters aren't approved then how do you know if you set them up right? Also, how would you be handing out xp? I am interested in this.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 7, 2008)

*XP and Characters*

Good questions Tor i have been thinking of handing out Player XP 

   what i would do is keep track of all the players and thier xp for playing       I DM.
   They could keep those xp (more than most earned for roleplaying anyway) and apply
   them to whatever character they play in the next       o if this adventure you play
   a human fighter for two or three       but want to switch up and try your cleric/wizard
   you've wanted to play then next      you the player will have xp towards that character
   also it will help with       that a character might not be useful in say a       in the
   middle of a city mystery or if your character dies (and I hope not) then you still have XP.


   Right now I have two       in mind the first is small but I believe will be fun.

   The second is a little longer Built for 2nd lvl and should be much bigger than the first.

    The question of high lvl starting money will be easy use the en world guide lines
     and summit me your gear list i will let you know if I think anything will be a problem.

     anymore questions this is the place so summit your characters to me and we can get
     started 2+1 spots left


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2008)

Hey, I just found this thread.  I'll try to get my character finished up very soon.  Do you have a Rogues Gallery thread opened yet?  Guess I could go and check, couldn't I?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 9, 2008)

*Rogue's Gallery thread?*

you mean i have to post another thread for this game... just kiddin i thought you made that thread after you had all the characters and where ready to start???

 let me know if something is different... thanks

 to everyone stopping by this thread (500+ views) still as of today may 9th looking for 2-3 more interested players for a quick adventure  

 come join us as we all get are feet wet in PBP  


 Edit:
  went an made Rogue Gallery thread so i think we are getting closer to being ready to play
  here's the link:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4213247&postcount=1


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2008)

Typically, there will be 3 separate threads for each game:

1. An In-Character (IC) Thread, in the Playing the Game Forum, where the gaming action is conducted.
2. An Out-Of-Character (OOC) Thread, in the Talking the Talk Forum, where players and DM can discuss other issues, such as scheduling, etc.
and
3. A Rogues Gallery (RG) Thread, in the Plots and Places Forum, which was formerly the Plots, Places, and Rogues Forum, where the pcs are posted, one character per message.  It's convenient to have an RG at enWorld, so that the players can track the hit points, xp, gp, etc. of the characters.

Clear as Mud? hehe

L
ps: You can start these threads whenever you like.  Just copy and paste links to them here in your Recruiting Thread.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 13, 2008)

*been a couple days*

been a couple days and i notice if you post then the thread moves to the head of the class so i want to post this to one move the thread and two let all those players out there (over 1,000 views as of may13th ) know that even tho this is lvl one it could be changed if players would like something a little bit harder but really the lvl of a character doesn't affect the role playing of that character and this is a place to role play


said my peace hope something comes of it

 J


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

How's it coming along?  How many characters do you still need?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 15, 2008)

*characters need*

Hey Leif we still need two characters we have a ranger and yoryour wizard (let me know when you post him in the Rogue Gallery) so if any of those people out there 1,400 views??
want to sign up I'm ready



 J


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

Hey, why don't you post (in this thread) a link to the rogues gallery for me?  I'll look for it, too.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 15, 2008)

to Leif read post #8 lol


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

I've already found it and posted to it!


----------



## Arabesu (May 15, 2008)

I'm interested in getting in on this. I'll be playing a Half-Orc Psychic Warrior.

Its Core/SRD only right?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 16, 2008)

*Core and SRD*

that's right basicly I'm having players make characters like they do in LEW trying to keep it simple so when your Character is ready post him in the rouge gallery and e-mail me letting me know to check him out    jcb2772@rock.com

and welcome aboard 

          J


 EDIT : Character Update

1.) hafling ranger
2.) elf wizard (envoker)
3.) half-orc psychic warrior
4.) human cleric
starting date 3 days after fourth character is ready    date- May 21st
5.) closed


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2008)

I shall re-double my efforts to get Fethwynyth completed in the RG before the weekend is over.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 16, 2008)

No problem Leif I know you will how about e-mailing me a spell list asap doesn't have to be final or anything just for me to see were your envoker is headed (i.e. i like to plan encounters around characters strengths and weakness need to know what spells you have and what you may take per day)

   later 
   J


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2008)

Fethwynyth's spell list is one of the things I need to give serious thought to!  I did say Evoker, didn't I?  Hmmm...I'll _PROBABLY_ still go that way.  I've been reading some cool variants in Complete Mage lately -- any chance you might include those rule options?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 16, 2008)

*Don't have complete mage*

would like to but then everyone would want something how about we get started then add as we go at first level can't be to much you really want is there?


 J


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2008)

In truth, the things I wanted from Complete Mage are not available at first level. 

Fethwynyth is complete except for the rest of his equipment, money, and so forth.


----------



## jcb2772 (May 17, 2008)

*wishing to play*

if my big bro (Jerrand) lets me I'll try and join he has taught me a little and i have a character in notebook but will change him into a cleric think this group may need one


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2008)

Why wouldn't he let you play??


----------



## jcb2772 (May 18, 2008)

*just kidding*

sorry Leif I was just pulling his chain he e-mailed me to check out this site so we could play in parties together so if your reading big bro check out my cleric and let me know if I got everything right will be able to post every couple days starting next week


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

I figured as much, given "brotherly love" and everything.  I just wanted to add my own little tug to his "chain." 
Hehehe


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 18, 2008)

*Watch the tug of war*

you two going to tag team the Dm not good on your part i got the whole monster manual on my side (now what page is Nightstalker on hmmm...) lol 

post it here also we start May 21st


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

Jerr,

Thanks for catching the extra spell Fethwynyth can memorize!  It's fixed.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

I made a pretty significant change to Fethwynyth:  His prohibited schools of magic are now Necromancy and Transmutation.  This made some changes to his spellbook and spells memorized necessary, too.  The biggest difference, and the reason for the change, was the addition of the spell _Mage Armor_ to both his spellbook and his list of commonly prepared spells.  Fethwynyth will still forego the summoning of a familiar at this point.  What I'm thinking about doing is waiting until his level increases, getting the Improved Familiar feat, and trying to summon a pseudodragon familiar, if you will allow it.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 18, 2008)

*No problem*

That is o.k. with me i love to play mischievous pseudodragons lol that would be a cool familiar or since your an elf it could be a fairy dragon whatever you like not going to control the character building as long as the role playing stays good. Speaking of which here are a couple house rulesbad word not really rules)


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> That is o.k. with me i love to play mischievous pseudodragons lol that would be a cool familiar or since your an elf it could be a fairy dragon whatever you like not going to control the character building as long as the role playing stays good. Speaking of which here are a couple house rulesbad word not really rules)



Still waiting for the "House (non-)Rules"!   You'll find that house rules are very common in enworld games, I think....


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 19, 2008)

*House Non-Rules*

sorry got called away here i go again:

1.)Descriptions: Please try to be very descriptive in your post and not just actions, but a look on your characters face as two people are talking or your watching something and things like spells if you want to cast something and make it unique (like casting shield and it glows pink & yellow) go ahead. Remember others may be reading are thread lets make it fun for us and them.

2.)NPC's: Names are important if i don't give a npc a name then he is 99% likely just to be fluff or because your in a bar there is a barkeep. Important npc's will have a name and others will just be "labeled" the cook, the merchant, etc. Also important is you may control some of the actions of the npcs as long as it doesn't ruin the balance, meaning you can have the barmaid bring you a drink but not have a blacksmith give you his fathers full plate for free. Most of the control should just be to make the story come to life we will try it and i'm sure everything will be o.k.

3.) I will be posting monsters hp and ac's during combat. This is mainly to be fair. i know your hp and acs so if i want my ogre barbarian to use power attack i would know what would be the best numbers to use. Or if i have a evil wizard cast magic missle he may know excatly who it would hurt the most. So you should have the same options.

4.) XP: A very important subject I believe that if you live through an encounter than you recieve experience points for it defeating an encounter is not needed only learning from it. If your party sneaks past the sleeping beholder than they have learned how to be sneaky, if they talk their way around being disintergated because they weren't sneaky then they've learned to be diplomatic both earn the same xp because both gave the same result you survived. Combat should only be a resort if you can't help it and 9 out of 10 times an encounter with a beholder may lead to fighting just as most encounters with monsters will lead to combat but always look for an alternative. Second point i believe D&D is about the group so you should let those in the party do their jobs example a thief is ahead of the party scouting, around a bend is two goblin guards the thief should turn around and report what he found then let the fighter step up to take them on or the wizard to cast a sleep spell. You get bonus experience for doing your part and for letting others do theirs so define your roles as a group and i will reward all of you accordingly(don't play the hero because you want your character to try his cool fighting style- he'll always get a chance). This leads to playing your character another bonus i like to give is when you have your character do something (even though you know that it is stupid or going to lead to trouble) that is a part of his character. Base your reactions on alignment, background, and what your character has learned from earlier adventures and you'll get bonus xp i like handing out bonus xp because it means everybody is having fun. And lastly (sorry) completing the adventure is more important than seeking monsters and traps for xp because i will take all remainder encounters and give them as story awarded xp and you don't have to even take your sword out of your sheath and risk      . If your worried about treasure don't be because whatever you may have found will be put into a different encounters treasure pile. So if the quest is to find the wizards lost wand and you find it in the second room then getting out is the same as going through the rest of the dungeon just not as dangerous.

well thanks for letting me rant since pbp is a more roleplaying style system i think there won't be to much worry about xp


----------



## jcb2772 (May 20, 2008)

Boy!! Is that a       read, glad I already know all of it.    New that I have to type my descriptions, (I type with two fingers) so I guess when they get tired I still have eight more.
Is everything on my character sheet ready it's the same as the one I e-mailed you. Let me know. What do I do on the 21st?? What time is the game??


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 20, 2008)

Everything is going good there is no set time for starting the adventure I will be posting the start up tomorrow around noon you can jump in anytime after that your character looks good since i helped you with it your ready just look for The Lost Son in the playing the...
thread


----------



## jcb2772 (May 20, 2008)

*I'm ready*

I'll be online tomorrow so there's no problem there. Just came from the Rogue's Gallery saw all the other characters is that allowed??


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2008)

jcb:  shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, LOOK, don't TELL!!


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2008)

I made some very minor changes to Fethwynyth, like I picked out the languages he knows based on his intelligence, and added the thing about using quarterstaff as a double weapon.  Maybe something else, too, but it was so minor that I can't remember.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 21, 2008)

That small huh could it have been the spellbook hope so i 'll go check and i missed the langauges good catch but unless you took switharian then it won't matter for this adventure lol


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

Here's how you hide stuff:

type this, without the spaces:  [ s b l o c k = name of character the message is for] secret message [/sblock]

and if you type it without the spaces it'll look like this:

[sblock=Jerrand Redband]this would be the secret message[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 23, 2008)

[sblock=Leif] Thanks this will come in handy and now if i could make my links shorter and cooler I'd be like my idol Leif P.S. I see your 3 posts away from 3000 very cool[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif] Thanks this will come in handy and now if i could make my links shorter and cooler I'd be like my idol Leif P.S. I see your 3 posts away from 3000 very cool[/sblock]



[sblock=Jerrand Redband]Ok, you've got to do some serious searching for a better idol! hehe  Serously, I'm very flattered, but I really don't know that much, like I don't know how to make the links shorter and cooler, but I know it can be done.  If you find out, please share?[/sblock]
[sblock=3rd level is imminent!]Yeah, some say that when you get to 3000 posts, you are a 3rd level EnWorlder.   Just takes some time, is all. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

I've made some equipment changes for Fethwynyth and figured his weight carried and money left (hope you don't mind if I rolled this, I think I started with 80gp).


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

one more little trick:  to "strike through" something, put (without spaces of course) [ s ] before what you want to strike through,and [/s] after it.

example: say you say BOOO, but you want to strike through it. you type [ s ]BOOO[/s]

without spaces, it looks like:  BOOO


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

Hey, I just figured out that Fethwynyth doesn't have to buy an expensive crossbow like most wizards.  Since he is an elf, he can use the cheaper shortbow!  So I'll check that out tonight, and maybe adjust his equipment accordingly, if that's ok with the DM.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 24, 2008)

*No prob*

Thanks for showing me how to strike i need that for equipment gone

  No problem redoing things this short into the game (by the way your in combat lol)
  just repost in the RG and let me know when it's up so i can take a look 

  to shorten your links you type [ u r l =  paste link] type here between whatyou want new link to say [/url] and no spaces

 I joined the ToEE Alpha group this should be fun


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2008)

Ok, it's done.  Fethwynyth now has a short bow instead of a crossbow. 

Now I'll go see what sort of mischief you've gotten him into!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 24, 2008)

to everyone i have trouble getting into this thread at home can only check it when at work ( and we all know thats noyt allowed) so if you post here let me know


----------



## jcb2772 (May 25, 2008)

did you just post that from work????


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

jcb2772 said:
			
		

> did you just post that from work????



hehehe, have you always been a smartass, or is this extra-special treatment for your brother?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 25, 2008)

he wishes he was smart he just likes jerking me around because he wantys to call me on it when i take it out on his character but i'm a better man than that lol (excuse me i need to look up how many ghouls i should take for a EL 4 encounter it's 3 above party lvl so it's still an encounter you can survive-- with a little hard work


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

For the record, I HATE ghouls!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 25, 2008)

*ghouls are only EL 1*

is that Fethwynyth talking or Leif 

ghouls are only EL 1 but a bad save or two and it's bye bye party time

did you get my e-mail am home now but everything is running o.k.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> is that Fethwynyth talking or Leif
> ghouls are only EL 1 but a bad save or two and it's bye bye party time
> did you get my e-mail am home now but everything is running o.k.



That's Leif talking.  Aren't elves immune to ghoul's powers of paralysis?  They used to be, anyway....

Glad it's working for you!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 25, 2008)

*why your right*

yes elves do have immunity to a ghouls paralysis it says so under ghoul not under elf please put that in your character post thanks 


Guess Leif might like ghouls a little more now

not working on every thread glad on this one actually page three won't let me in on this thread


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

No, I still *hate* the corpse eating devils!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 25, 2008)

*just practice*








just practice before i go to bed talk at you tomorrow Leif

Oh well didn't work or did it


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 25, 2008)

very kool a skink goodnight


----------



## jcb2772 (May 28, 2008)

sorry did not know this was for excess chatter will do better in the future don't take away any of my experience please he looks up at the DM with puppy dog eyes


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 28, 2008)

Jake: Glad were not sitting around a table so the puppy dog eyes don't work.

Leif: You know i'm not picking on you but was reviewing Characters in the Rouge Gallery actually looking at skills for Grubnar and checked in on everyone else why i was there found a couple things nothing major just wanted you to know. RG

1.) Spot is wis based so Fethwynyth's modifier is -1
2.) everyone started with max gold for their class as per LEW rules
3.) and last is spells would like for you to make a post in      for spells and as you cast them go to it and cross them off - so everytime you cast just post a link to the spell list post and we will both be able to keep track don't need to strike them in the Rogue's Gallery which I hardly visit


----------



## Arabesu (May 28, 2008)

I'm confused. Who's turn is it?

Is there a map with positions that I missed somewhere?

Grubnar can take one attack of oportunity as these guys close, unless they have 10 ft reach or succeed on a trained-only tumble check, in addition to his readied action. 

Should I go ahead and roll that AOO now?


----------



## Arabesu (May 28, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> 2.) everyone started with max gold for their class as per LEW rules




Oops. I missed that and rolled up 100 gold here. I have updated his character sheet with the difference, i.e. 25 gold.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 28, 2008)

kool Arabesu hey btw where can i find a price list for powerstones ???

edit: thanks needed to know if i am to put any in treasure piles in the future


----------



## Arabesu (May 29, 2008)

Right here...

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/items/powerStones.htm

Exactly the same price as scrolls. Obviously, augmented powers are effectively higher power levels and are priced as such, so an _expansion_ augmented to last for 30 minutes would be the same as a base level 2 power, so 3X2X25= 150 gp.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

Jer,

Did I get everything except Feth's gold fixed?   I haven't had a chance to do that one yet.  Soon, I hope...


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 29, 2008)

double check I'm working on a map going to post in a min then i'm in bed for work chat again tomorrow here or in ToEE


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

k


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

*Good to go*

you are good Leif your deity is Greyhawk based but it's o.k. you are going to be a planes traveler someday lol Would like for you to have equipment squared away and i don't think wizards get a spellbook for free remember starting equipment isn't bought at the store it is a measure of the valuables you have when you start aventuring I'll check about the book and edit in what i find


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

Where should I look for a deity?   FR?  Somewhere else?  Just let me know, and I"ll do my best.  I've NEVER had a wizard who had to pay for his first spellbook.  Page 57 of PH says, "A wizard begins play with a spellbook containing all 0-level wizard spells...plus 3 first-level spells of your choice."

Otherwise, I think I'm pretty well done with my equipment.  If it meets with your approval.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

hey Leif,

     i was using LEW gods because it would be easier for everyone playing was using their character creation so just use there gods just not playing in LEW(i.e. no Red Dragon Inn)

spellbook: well since you have never bought a spellbook i won't make you start 

Gods are here

Equipment approved  just didn't know if you wanted to buy anything else with extra money you got


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

Ok, looked at the deities.  Couldn't quite decide on one, so I picked two.   Fethwynyth likes one demigodess (Russna) and one intermediate god (Gliran), but he's not too much dedicated to either one of them because he has alignment issues with both of them.  He likes their spheres of influence, portfolios, whatever, but doesn't quite agree with their overall approach to life.  Does that make sense?  Is it ok?

And I'm pretty happy with his equipment as it is now.  (Thanks for the spellbook, btw.)  I was kinda thinking about switching from the longsword to a shortsword, but, #1 - I'm not sure if my racial proficiency covers a short sword, #2 - it woldn't do as much damage (assuming that I am ever able to connect with the thing), and #3 - then I'd have more money to burn.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

It is very cool to pay respects to more than one god shoot some wizards don't even do that much you need to do what is in character and then i'll decide how to bring it to the adventure so take two or three just have good reasons for what you do.

how much extra money do you have to spend? thought you might want to buy a scroll or two but you do need to do that before we get to far into the     . they will be hard to find for purchase once we are really playing.(np on the spell book thanks for putting it under equipment)

elfs don't get free shortsword but if you went rapier(elves get for free) your crit mod. goes to 18-20x2 so when you finally do hit every once in a while you'll get a crit and do some damage.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

So rapier has one more point of threat range than longsword, huh?  Hmm, but it on ly does 3/4 as much damage......  More thought is required here.  I'll have an answer for you before tonight is over.  You'll allow me to buy a scroll already?  Coolness!  If I can jury-rig something to free up 10 gp, then I'll definitely do that!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

Yep you can by anything in the three core books & srd during character creation just need the money. Grubnar's powerstone is the same as buying a scroll.

Shouldn't worry to much about weapons doing damage you are an envoker so if you need to deal alot of damage it sould come from your spells right?


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, I suppose you're right.  Still, a first level Evoker is very hard-pressed to do as much damage with his spells as one lucky blow from a longsword can do!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

If your on right now Leif have you heard from Gobletchica and let you know we lost my brother he says this is to slow for him so know anyone outthere who can take his place do not want to npc him


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> If your on right now Leif have you heard from Gobletchica and let you know we lost my brother he says this is to slow for him so know anyone outthere who can take his place do not want to npc him



No, I haven't heard from her.  Too bad about your bro.  I was having a lot of fun watching you two give each other a hard time.  I don't know about a replacement, you could just put a post in "Recruiting - New GMs, players, read the first post in this thread!" saying that you're recruiting again for this game.  Maybe somebody in Rhun's game (since they kinda know you a little) would either want to play or would know somebody who wants to play?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

*Something new*

you know that's something i have want to learn to do
change the name of my original post thread 
i see people put in closed or recuriting  and stuff
well i did throw him in because i wanted to start an adventure
but if you want to see more come over and jion us round the table lol
then you 'll see some "brotherly love"


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

You can change the name of any thread that you started, and it's really easy to do. Just go to the very first post of the thread, and click on "edit post."  Then you'll be able to re-write the whole post, which will include  the Thread's title.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, you recruit again?

What charcter-classes do you need?

(I disabled my signature. I don't want to screw you in your own thread   )

BTW: Hi, Leif. Would you mind to be in another game with me?


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> BTW: Hi, Leif. Would you mind to be in another game with me?



Sure, that'd be great!  We were needing a little Parental Supervision, and you're just the Dad to do it!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

What classes are covered? (Do you need a rogue, for example)
*Edit:* Found the RG. Looks like you already got a reach weapon fighter type  

What will be more needed? A rogue or a cleric?

But I have some problems to understand the approvment procedure. Where should I post the character? Should I mail it somewhere?


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> What classes are covered? (Do you need a rogue, for example)
> *Edit:* Found the RG. Looks like you already got a reach weapon fighter type
> 
> What will be more needed? A rogue or a cleric?
> ...



Honestly, I don't think we could ever have too many reach weapon fightrer-types!  Fethwynyth likes to have as many meat shields between himself and the monsters as possible! A cleric would actually be my first choice, if we have now lost the cleric that we had, but you should play what will make you happy!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

sure walking dad play whatever you like and thanks for taking out your signature i appertate it

the lost son rogue gallery is in plots and places could use you to take over Brotaz but if you don't want to no harm can always get you in it's what dm's do best

edit: by the way walking Dad a cleric would probably be best i made this a combat oriented adventure because at the time i wasn't in any games and want to see how combat works on pbp

but now i'm in 4 games and DMing this one very kool


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

Links to the other threads in this game:

RG: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=225746
IC: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=226902


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

Should I directly post my cleric in the RG thread?

BTW: This one is with signature, but I removed the graphics. Please tell me, if there are still problems.  

Unsure about a 

dwarf cleric of Chennet' (rough as stone but heart of gold) (Artifice and Fire)

human cleric of Hyragn (little bit fanatic but likeable) (Healing and Sun)

gnome cleric of Grendath (more trickster than priest) (Luck and Trickery)

they sound all like fun


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

I hink I will take the classic route:

human cleric of Hyragn (little bit fanatic but likeable) (Healing and Sun)


Any opinions?


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds good to me!  Great to have you here, Dad!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 3, 2008)

*Great Walking Dad Welcome Aboard*

Your cleric sounds great just post him in the RG when your ready and let me know please. I will work you into the      asap. And i got into the thread no problems from your signature here- had a little trouble in the of Doom adventure but worked around it so it's all good thanks. Remember nothing you did just my dumb computer.

edit: It's 6:00 pm tuesday evening on the east coast want to know if walking dad posted in a thread called The Raven Marches by Halford
And if he did was his signature on like normal??

I can get into page two but not page one want to know if it is walking dad's signature or not if he didn't then it's something else thanks


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Spell book*

I thought about it more, and decided that I was wrong, so I deducted the gold for Fethwynyth's spellbook.  This meant that he had to give up his sword, but, since he couldn't hit with the thing anyway, it was no big loss.  I'll edit the IC thread to remove mention of the sword from today's post.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 4, 2008)

*???*

Fethwynyth is straped for cash?? You started with 120 gp and had no armor or shield to by what did you spend all that money on??


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Fethwynyth is straped for cash?? You started with 120 gp and had no armor or shield to by what did you spend all that money on??



You know, that's a good question, and one for which I am searching out the answer even now.......  Ok found it!  I didn't know that you said I would get 120 gp, so I just rolled for starting money, and got 60 gp. !!!  It all makes sense to me now....


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I can't get back onto page one to quote it (i think Walking dad posted there ) but it said you start with max gold for your class somewhere on  page one


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Creator of Fethwynyth*

The only mention of starting money that I could find was this:

"The question of high lvl starting money will be easy use the en world guide lines and summit me your gear list i will let you know if I think anything will be a problem."

I didn't think that this applied to us because, a) we started at first level, and b) I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE EN WORLD guidelines about starting money are!

But it's all fixed now, right?  Do I still get all that extra cash for Fethwynyth??


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 4, 2008)

For the record Fethwynyth should have started the      with 120 gp and remember you are allowed to buy scrolls with the money as will as gear.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

Could someone post a link to the ENworld character creation rules, please?


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> For the record Fethwynyth should have started the      with 120 gp and remember you are allowed to buy scrolls with the money as will as gear.



Very well!   Since you're going to twist my arm and make me take more money, I'll make the changes.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 4, 2008)

*For Walking Dad*

Please don't put any signature in posts for The Lost Son it is difficult for me to get into the page. LEW character generation is very simple

Standard point buy system (pg 169 DMG) and you get 30 pts

Can create characters using core D&D books and SRD 3.5

Characters start with max hp

AND LASTLY CHARACTERS START WITH MAXIUM GOLD FOR THEIR CLASS

Really sorry my comp doesn't like your signatures it is old but faithful you know on the ... of Doom thread i couldn't get onto the whole page just down to your signature which then looked like gibberish i had to hit new reply then scroll down to see what was on the page

Thanks for joining working on getting this combat over then having you come in to the adventure


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

Okay, I deleted my signature on this page.

It IS weird, I even removed the graphics...

Will post my character soon.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

*for W. Dad ("Dubya" Dad)*

BTW, the basis for my character sheet for this game was from an email that I received from DM Jerrand, so I take no credit for it at all.  Truthfully, I didn't know how to do that kind of stuff!  The most esoteric EnWorld trick that I knew of before was the sblock!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 5, 2008)

*thank yous to everyone*

thank you Leif for the complement but I only did as the living enWorld judges told me to do first (but feels good to pass on the knowledege lol)

Thank you Walking dad for removing the signature it will make life easier and i do enjoy that   

Please let me know when your charater is ready i am working on a way to fix you in


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

I have added the character to the RG.

Will add background and further equipment tomorrow.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 5, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Looks like you already got a reach weapon fighter type




Grubnar doesn't plan on focusing on the glaive in any particular way, its just a cheap way to get reach at 1st level. He plans on focusing on whatever cool weapon he picks up first, be it a masterwork greataxe or a magical longsword.

So if you want to also take a reach weapon and run with the whole reach weapon train, by all means go ahead...

His low intelligence precludes his acquisition of combat expertise... and hence improved trip. He might take combat reflexes though, particularly if he takes the expansion power.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 5, 2008)

*To Arabesu*

Hey haven't seen you on the ooc in awhile I'm just curious you haven't decided on a fighting style yet?

i'm just saying that later on (these little skinks wont have any cool weapons) you may find some MW/MAGICAL items let me know what ideals your playing with so i can place possible treasure thanks

hey don't be a stranger lol


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

No problem, Arabesu, I now really looking forward playing the cleric


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 5, 2008)

hey Wlaking Dad i'm going to walk over to the RG and look over your cleric I'll post anything i might find wrong(doubt it tho) here to let you know got to go now going out to dinner talk to you tommorrow


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 5, 2008)

hey Walking Dad i'm going to walk over to the RG and look over your cleric I'll post anything i might find wrong(doubt it tho) here to let you know got to go now going out to dinner talk to you tommorrow


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

I edited Midias. Still no background, but revised crunch.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 6, 2008)

*Question for Everyone??*

to Walking Dad: saw Midias Sunchosen (maybe SunsChosen just ideal your character) he is ready to rock will have you join after we all discuss the following.

I have just purchased Keep on the Shadowfell with the purpose of running it as a 3.5 adventure (just alittle tweak here and there). Was wondering if everyone in this group would want to play, with the characters you have now, the H series as a campaign? If everyone is up for this there will be some small ( and some big) changes because this will be a campaign and not a one shot adventure. Most will of course be in your favor. I know everyone playing now is in other      /campaigns and I don't want to change anything going on now. But was thinking that when The Lost Son is found and the adventure winds down we could go into KotS (already planting adventure hooks).
So let's talk and see what everyone wants to do.

Thanks,
J


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2008)

No problem with that, but I'm already in a 4e KotS game. I won't be spoiler anyone and it would be very interesting for me, to compare the feeling of 3.x vs 4 edition in the same adventure.

BTW: I deleted my signatures on the 4th page in the  renau1g's Red Hand of Doom - Beta  IC thread. Can you access the page now?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 7, 2008)

don t know will try brb

yes whatever you did worked  I'm really sorry my computer doesn't like your signature

edit: Well it may not be the same adventure entirely that is one of the things I wish to discuss:

Item 1: I believe that playing this adventure in it's entirety would take way way to long. So I'm thinking of going through and deleteing unnessacary encounters. Encounters that are not relevate to the story progression or completeing the adventure. To compensate for this I will be cutting the experience needed for each level in 1/2. Because really they only put in all those "extra" encounters so you will be of a certain level when you get to the next chapter in the story.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, sounds like a good plan to do the 3.5 KotS.  Count Fethwynyth/me in!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 7, 2008)

o.k that's two 50% i'll start making some new rules things will change alittle and in your favors because it's a campagin

thought Fethwynyth would be interested in a dark portal to another plane

O.K. will post rules below and add links to them when needed


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2008)

Jerrand Redband in IC thraed said:
			
		

> And that question is here




Uhm, do you stop the current adventure and change to Kots immediatly?

Or will Midias fight against skinks?

BTW: I found some additional material for KotS. I didn't read it to avoid spoiler, but you may like it:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dufe/20080606a&pf=true


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> thought Fethwynyth would be interested in a dark portal to another plane



DEFINITEILY!!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 8, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Uhm, do you stop the current adventure and change to Kots immediatly?
> 
> Or will Midias fight against skinks?





Midias won't fight against the skinks there is only one left lol he will be coming in right after the battle finishes up

No I am going to merge the Lost Son and KotS (already started with Midias  ) so after the fight the party will continue to look for Nebin and then I think the party will be ready for the next adventure to cross their path. And by the way don't worry to much about being a spoiler I've already changed the kobolds to orcs and gotten rid of the burial mound encounter the flavor/goals will be the same how the party goes about acommplishing them will be different  And now I get to make more campaign rules WOO HOO


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re Post*

NOTE: DO NOT MAKE ANY OF THESE CHANGES YET WE WILL MAKE CHANGES DURING LEVEL UP THANKS

O.K. couple rules to get started and shouldn't change what's going on right now in The Lost Son

Character Generation: since characters should be "better" (or more heroic) than everyone else here are a couple changes

1.Ability Increase: starting characters where bought with 30pts will increase this by 6pts (to 36pts) with a cap of 19 with racial bonus to a stat

2.XP: After reviewing the encounters and plot hooks (and Leif's doubling ideal) I think I'm going to only double roleplay and quest experience. This will make for better interaction with NPC's and keep people focused on completing the quest not monster bashing. If anyone has forgotten what I wrote about XP in the house-non rules (another point for Leif) it is here

3.Classes: I was playing the classes as in the book but I have a house rule that I will use here: Players may "change out" a given feat/ability for their class at character creation only. Changing out means taking a feat or ability that the class starts with (armor feat, shield feat, a wizards scribe scroll bonus feat, the summon familiar or animal companion "abilities") and taking either a new feat or making two cross-class skills into class skills. This is like customizing your character at creation and everyone will have a chance to do this. Some abilities cannot be changed out a ranger without wild empathy isn't intune enough to be called a ranger so some abilities you can't get rid of. I will let you know as it comes about. This is to customize characters as you want if you play a fighter/archer and you have him as a hunter type you could trade out both medium and heavy armor for 4 new class skills(like move silently, survival, spot, and knowledge nature) and trade your shield feat for the track feat. If you know your wizard will never scribe a scroll above 1st level because you don't want to lose the xp then trade that in for toughness or spell focus or something he will use. More on this later.

4.Skills: All character classes have there skill points/lvl increased by 2 points.(i.e. Fighter 4+ INT/lvl; Ranger 8+INT/lvl; Rogue 10+INT/lvl etc.)
just gives more varitey and stops fighters (and others) from taking the same skills all the time.

5.Feats: Every character gets a bonus +2/+2 feat or Skill Focus Feat choice one that would be a good descriptor of your character; sneaky, athletic, agile, etc. (since noone would take these feats otherwise)

6.Equipment: Characters start with the maxium gold for their class.

That does it for character generation -- Campaign rules tomorrow

and i think we should recurit someone to play a Rogue what do you all think???


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

coolness!  I'll have fun with those new rules when Fethwynyth levels up!  Any chance I could switch out the "summon familiar" ability for a rogue's "trap finding" ability?   Just in case you don't want to recruit a rogue, that is.  If you do recruit, I won't want to impinge on our rogue's turf!

Oh yeah, and can I make a suggestion?  Why don't you just double our xp awards instead of lowering the amount needed to level up?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 8, 2008)

didn't say you could multiclass at 1st lvl lol besides can only get feats and skills not abilities

If we get no rouge I'll pop in a find traps wand for the cleric don't know what you will do though if you find anything

BTW was that a no vote for recuriting one more?? I thought I 'd recurit while we finish The Lost Son and level up

double xp that would work too why does it sound though that It would be harder I don't give out the standards found in the DMG I only use it as a guideline if I did use it and then added in roleplay and finished quest rewards everyone would go up a level every encouter hmmm... in PBP that might not be to bad

What's going on in ToEE I haven't gotten to AXE anything as of yet lol


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok, ok, sorry.   I guess F will have to look for a feat to replace Summon Familiar.

And, NO, that wasn't a vote against recruiting one more, it was just an idea that occurred to me.

ToEE:  Patience, Padawan, Patience! (<--DM Rhun said that to me when I first joined this game.) Personally, Trevor is glad that he hasn't gotten the snot beat out of him for at least a little while.  But, I'm sure that we will find more combat than we bargained for all too soon!


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

and, btw, I went ahead and edited the IC post for Fethwynyth tonight, so his action is there now.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 10, 2008)

*Campaign Rules*

nothing writin in stone, if someone can think of something better or that I have missed let me know.

1.Will be using the variant upkeep rule in the DMG page 130. After you choose your "lifestlye" please make a note if you'll be living at the inn, common house, or have your own small home.

2.In the Rogue gallery make a post for your "home" you don't have to bother with being to descriptive at first. This will be a spot to keep unquie items found adventuring as well as excess cash your charater doesn't carry on him personally. So if you take into collecting say daggers and hang them on the wall you can post that in your "home" slot.

3.Multi-classing: I don't use the training rule but would like for there to be some "reason" behind why a character suddenly knows a ton of new abilities most people take all childhood to learn. There will be downtime during and between adventures so a post saying you spent two weeks at the local garrison and was invited to learn a couple new skills counts.

4.Not a rule- But I would like chatracters to have a build up of what they are looking to do during level up for there character. I will not hold anyone to this but I would like ideals so I know where your leaning on skills, feats, ability boosts. Just go about two levels higher than your current level, listing feats, spells, powers, and what abilities you are looking at. It will give me a heads up if you plan on taking something outside the Core Books (Leif) and I can plan to put certain things in the adventure to help in your character build.

5.I will be building the world as we go and as I purchase the other H-series modules. There are three and I believe that they are linked and will take the PC's up to about level 11. Feel free to add any flavor to the world you like history, stories you have heard, places this will free me up and bring the world to life. I am going to keep the Enworld Deities and change references in the adventure to other gods.

That's all for now if you know any or I think of anything else will let you all know.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2008)

Just so you know, Fethwynyth will be wanting to achieve a "Good" or "Extravagant" lifestyle as soon as he can afford it!  For now, though, he may have to make do with merely "Meager." 

About that statement about "non-core" books that appeared to be directed at me (or maybe I'm just being too sensitive?), let me say this:  Complete Arcane, Complete Mage, Spell Compendium, and Manual of the Planes are Core, aren't they??  <--Yes, this is supposed to be a (bad) joke.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd be interested in playing either a Scout from Complete Adventurer, or a Rogue if that is a no-go.

As for Character Creation I understand you use the LEW rules, but I've seen a scattering of different other rules/houserules etc in the thread. Might be an idea to gather them in first post to make it easier? Anyway, I'll read through the whole thread today to see if I missed anything.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

There is also a wilderness rogue option in UA. Perhaps you are allowed to take it, if only SRD  classes are allowed. I t would retain the "nature" theme of the scout.

I'm indefferent between using EN or KotS gods. Hyrag and Pelor are quite similar.

Edit: If it is possible to take feats from other books, I would like to change imp turning to something else. I will post alternatives later.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

Is the cleric in the IC thread Midias?

But he uses a morningstar (the spikes styled as sunrays) and not a mace.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

Introducing Dorgunna, the dwarven rogue.

Dorgunna was quitely enjoying a cup of mediocre ale in the inn, when the commotion started. Some little waif had gone missing, and money was promised. Tempting offer.. but on the other hand, she still had half a mug left of the ale she'd payed for.. Oh well, getting money could be done other ways as well.

Not the most talkative young dwarven lady, Dorgunna can often come across as indifferent and a brooding sort. She's good at hear though. Learning the craft of Roguery from her bigger brother, she's decided to put it to good use instead of stealing from innocents, as her bigger brother was known to do. At the moment, she's waiting for something to happen, so she can prove her worth to her family, that even people doing good deeds can achieve riches.
Dorgunna is of average height and size. Her hair is dark blonde, eyes light grey. She got no features to distinguish her from every other dwarf around this place, except her bright smile (when she bothers to show it!)

I havn't decided on much more yet, but I'll go with a rogue. Not decided if she's a ranged type, or the up'n'close type either. 

Upkeep: Living at an Inn at the moment. 
Home: None, except the Inn room.
Build plan: If possible I'm aiming at the Thieft Acrobat prestige class from Complete Adventurer. If not, probably go with a straight up rogue. As for feats etc, as Im not entirely decided about ranged VS. closecombat, thats also undecided.



Question: When creating character, do I use the original rules, or do I use the New rules as posted in post #116?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 10, 2008)

to Rayex: Welcome aboard! The rules for creation are still EnWorld based at this time the other options do not apply till we make the transition over to KotS 3.5. Then I believe with those rules you'll be able to make a "wildreness rogue" If you can have a rogue ready now is a good time to bring you and Walking Dad into the game in progress and you won't be behind in xp to much. Other options/classes will be avaiable for adding on later. 

to Walking Dad: Are you ready to join? Don't need to much in background but do need to know what you look like. No that is Brotaz He is the Npc cleric right now if your ready go to The IC thread I will post a spoiler to get you in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

Oops, I thought I added background and description.

For appearance look at the attatched picture (should be a morningstar with the spikes designed like sunrays, not a mace).


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 10, 2008)

o.k. {kool pic btw) if your ready will post spoiler here

[sblock=WD only] Midias enter the village (i.e. Winterhaven) looking for his friend who had set out to discovery an old temple to Hyrag. But as he approached the barkeeper made his annoucement (see IC post #1) and Midias thought he should help (NG right?). Midias was put into the furtrappers group and they were told to boat up river till it hit the creek and then come back down south and east till they get to the appletree. Your party never got started after they had put the boat ashore and were getting out they were ambushed, by larger versions of the skinks (lizardmen) and one was at least 10 feet tall with a head like that of a crocodilles. The furtrapper was killed the rest of the party scattered and you were chased and got lost from the others. You contiuned south following the plan looking for the others. You heard the sounds of battle and have headed in that direction maybe the group needs you. 

When you get close to the other Pc's let me know what you do you will remember some of them from the gathering before you went into the boat. It will just be after the fight as the last post I put in the IC reads now so you may post if you like or watch from a distance your choice.[/sblock]

 ONE


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 10, 2008)

TWO


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 10, 2008)

AND THREE  my first triple post ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> If you can have a rogue ready now is a good time to bring you and Walking Dad into the game in progress and you won't be behind in xp to much. Other options/classes will be avaiable for adding on later.



Can I make a small suggestion?  It certainly wouldn't bother me any if you gave the new characters bonus xp to bring their totals up equal with the rest of us. 

[sblock=Jerrand Redband]You forgot to "close" the sblock that is supposed to be for Walking Dad.   Just edit the post to put in "[ /sblock]" (without the space of course) in the appropriate spot. [/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 11, 2008)

what you didn't comment on my triple post 

i was typing in the sblock as it was sending got it in the other two lol

The new guys could bring their xp up if they gave really cool descriptions of their characters when they join like i had the party do in the first page of this adventure (hint hint)


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> what you didn't comment on my triple post?



Hehehe.  Hey, it happens to us all sooner or later.  Or, more likely, sooner AND later!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> what you didn't comment on my triple post
> 
> i was typing in the sblock as it was sending got it in the other two lol
> 
> The new guys could bring their xp up if they gave really cool descriptions of their characters when they join like i had the party do in the first page of this adventure (hint hint)




Understood. Got already a picture   

Descriptions will follow soon.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 11, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> to Rayex: Welcome aboard! The rules for creation are still EnWorld based at this time the other options do not apply till we make the transition over to KotS 3.5. Then I believe with those rules you'll be able to make a "wildreness rogue" If you can have a rogue ready now is a good time to bring you and Walking Dad into the game in progress and you won't be behind in xp to much. Other options/classes will be avaiable for adding on later.





Great! I should be ready to be put into the adventure now, will get all the numbers ready for Dorgunna asap!

Edit:

here's what i got so far:

[sblock=dorgunna]
Female Dwarven Rogue

Alignment: N
Size: M
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: 20ft.
Space: 5ft.
Reach: 5ft.

Str: 12 (+1) [4pts]
Dex: 16 (+3) [10pts]
Con: 14 (+2) [4pts + 2racial]
Int: 14 (+2) [6pts]
Wis: 12 (+1) [4pts]
Cha: 08 (-1) [2pts - 2racial]

HP: 6

AC: 16 [10base + 3dex + 3armor] / 13 / 13
+4 dodge vs. giants.

Saves:
Fortitude: +2 [0base + 2con]
Reflex: +5 [2base + 3dex]
Will: +1 [0base + 1wis]
+2 vs. poisons
+2 vs. spells & spell-like abilities

Init: +3

Base attack bonus: 0

Attack:
Shortbow: +3 [0base + 3dex], 1d6 dmg, Threat 20/x3, Range 60ft.
+1 attack, +1 dmg within 30 range.
Punching Dagger: +1 [0base + 1str], 1d4+1 dmg, Threat 20/x3
Sneak Attack: +1d6
+1 vs. orcs and goblinoids.

Skills:
Skill points: 40
Max Skill Ranks: 4
Balance: +6 [3ranks + 3dex]
Climb: +4 [3ranks + 1str]
Disable Device: +5 [3ranks + 2int]
Hide: +5 [2ranks + 3dex]
Jump: +4 [3ranks + 1str]
Knowledge (Local): +5 [3ranks + 2int]
Listen: +4 [3ranks + 1wis]
Move Silently: +5 [2ranks + 3dex]
Open Lock: +6 [3ranks + 3dex]
Search: +5 [3ranks + 2int]
Sleight of Hand: +6 [3ranks + 3dex]
Spot: +4 [3ranks + 1wis]
Tumble: +6 [3ranks + 3dex]
Use Rope: +6 [3ranks + 3dex]

Feats:
Lvl 1 - Point Blank Shot.

Languages:
Common
Dwarven
Goblin
Orc

Equipment:
Punching Dagger [2gp]
Shortbow [30gp]
Arrows x40 [2gp]
Studden Leather Shirt [25gp]
Backpack [1gp]
Bedroll [1sp]
Thieves Toosl [30gp]
110gp 9sp

Proficiencies:
Simple weapons, hand crossbow, rapier, shortbow, short sword.
Light Armor.

Class Features:
Sneak attack.
Trap Finding.

Racial Features [/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 11, 2008)

*Looks Ready*

You look ready to me.. your spoiler is below.

Add add this to racial features:  Dwarven Racial Features

It's alot better than typing all that stonecunning stuff in your post.

[sblock=spoiler]Dorgunna was traveling the area alone after seperating with a merchant train that pulled through Winterhaven (i.e. village from post #1 The Lost Son). She hasn't been here more than a day when the merchant made his call for help in finding Nebin, but she has had time to find out that a.) there is no local thieve's guild and b.) strange monsters roam about the forest at night most locals say they come from the Freecity of Towers creatures that the wizards there can't contain or control. She was placed in the furtrappers group along with Midias and another local. The group was to head up river and when they reached the west bound stream they were to get out of the boat and head back down south towards the village looking for Nebin. The party never made it out of the boat before they were attacked by a dozen lizardmen. One of the creatures was 10 feet tall and had the head of a crocodille. The party was scattered and only Dorgunnas' brother's training saved her from being captured. The monsters seemed only interested in stopping the party from going up stream because they didn't pursue anyone that ran into the woods. Dorgunna spotted the human cleric Midias running off through the woods but opted to follow him cautiously moving quietly through the forest. Your character before leaving to follow Midias noticed that the other two members of your search party were killed by the lizard men the large one starting to eat the furtrapper as you turned to follow Midias. Let the party post a couple times in the IC talking to Midias. When you see a good/dramatic spot to come in feel free and we will contiune the search for The Lost Son. note: be very descritive of your character when she first meets the PCs. It's as much for me as it is for them .[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 11, 2008)

Good intro Walking Dad --- Welcome to are group. When you have a minute post your spells for the day in the IC maybe when you next talk to someone just sblock them in so I can refer to them. Thanks and very kool pic.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks   
I'm working on version 2.0 of the pic.

I will post the spells in the IC. This will be more convinient than hve to look up in the RG

I might be at some more infos in the "mini-stat-block".


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 12, 2008)

Some info looks like half your character sheet LOL

That's good just need to remember the post page # to go back and strike off spells as you use them I might run the stat blocks like in The          of Doom but you would only need to post them when there's a change in something not everytime like in that adventure will see were only level 1 not to much to remember

[sblock=DM only]Lizardfolk
Kroxigor
lizardmen init
two groups of two
Kroxigor init[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

*Calling Rayex*

How's the character coming let me know if you need more time but I believe the party could use you soon. Please post her in the Rogue Gallery under Plot's and Places.

Thanks


----------



## Rayex (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh sorry about that. Forgot I hadnt posted her there. Well, I have now, and will be ready to jump in whenever Im allowed!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

*Rayex*

You are allowed at anytime good hunting lol


----------



## Rayex (Jun 14, 2008)

Jerrand: I was thinking that, if possible, Dorgunna would join in once the next combat started (looks like its about now'ish!). So she'll join in the initiative, and spend 1 turn or so moving, to get into the fray?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 14, 2008)

That's sounds great to me keep your actions here until you "jump out of the woods?"
Thanks


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

Just incase noone realizes the hold up. I'm waiting for any reactions from Tor and Grubnar from their spot checks. You can do anything you like (even ignore what you saw) I just want to be sure before I contiune on.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=IC for Dorgunna]

Dorgunna will keep a safe distance, observing the others, trying to catch their conversation.



OOC:
Move Silently check: 14 
Hide check, if needed: 25 
Listen Check: 10 

[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 16, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Just incase noone realizes the hold up. I'm waiting for any reactions from Tor and Grubnar from their spot checks. You can do anything you like (even ignore what you saw) I just want to be sure before I contiune on.




Uhm. I'm not really sure what Grubnar saw. From my reading, he saw ripples in the stream that didn't look right. I guess he will ready in case something jumps out of the water?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Arabesu

(Hey Rayex)

What is Grubnar doing to get ready I need to know what he's doing before I can decide what the ripples will do lol.  Very complicated I know sorry.

edit: ignore I just read the IC get ready for combat.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

*Roll Call*

Who is online right now If I have just about everyone will finish round 1 today


----------



## Rayex (Jun 16, 2008)

Me am online! Do you want me to roll initiative now?

Suggestion for later combats though: You could roll initiative for everyone before combat starts, helps to speed things a bit up initially.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

YEP roll iniative and give me a tenative first round actions

I didn't know there would be a combat if the group contiuned off they might have been left alone I couldn't be sure till I knew what Tor and Grubnar were doing but Maybe intitatives kept in reserve or me rolling them would make it a little faster thanks


----------



## Rayex (Jun 16, 2008)

*IC:*

Seeing the lizards emerging, the young dwarf curses and start running to their aid, drawing her bow in the process.


[sblock=Info]
Will move into the IC thread once Im within range and/or the party becomes aware of me.

Initiative: 20 

Move action to draw bow, another move action to catch the party. Im not sure how far behind I was, but I will move my 20ft towards the party.

Unless.

If I am within 30 ft, I will use a Move action to draw the bow, then attack the lizard man if I have clear sight of it.

Attack roll: 5 (forgot to add the +1 from Point Blank feat. Not that it matters, miss anyway )

Info: 
HP: 6
AC: 16/13/13
Saves: Fort 2, Ref 5, Will 1
Attacks: Bow +3, 1d6dmg, 60 range.  (+1, +1 if within 30ft)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Rayex When you see me posting your emergance from the forest then you will beable to post in the IC (should happen round 1)
Will have a map up after round 1 is finished noting postions of all combatants don't want to post it now as people will move (like you did  ) Thanks again for joining the adventure


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

You already know that I'm here, don't you???


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep and know your first round also so you are good to go I though Walking Dad was on and Arabesu to both give me first round actions


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm, ok, let me see if I can figure out what Feth can possibly do to follow that DEVASTATINGLY powerful magic missile!  (Woo hoo)


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

Cast burning hands at the _wet_ creatures in the _water_ ???LOL   
going out to lunch brb (about 4:00)


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

I just found out that I totally messed up!  Fethwynyth didn't have magic Missile memorized for today!  So, I changed his memorized Mage Armor to Magic Missile and immediately crossed it off.  I'll try to remember to look at my character sheet FIRST next time.  It's just not LIKE me NOT to have magic missile prepared for the day!

Sorry to have done this, Jerr.  But making Feth lose his Mage Armor spell for the day, in exchange for that crappy 2 hp magic missile, is probably punishment enough, isn't it?  (I hope...)  *shrug*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

If he isn't already in melee, Midias casts bless as his first action.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> I just found out that I totally messed up!  Fethwynyth didn't have magic Missile memorized for today!  So, I changed his memorized Mage Armor to Magic Missile and immediately crossed it off.  I'll try to remember to look at my character sheet FIRST next time.  It's just not LIKE me NOT to have magic missile prepared for the day!
> 
> Sorry to have done this, Jerr.  But making Feth lose his Mage Armor spell for the day, in exchange for that crappy 2 hp magic missile, is probably punishment enough, isn't it?  (I hope...)  *shrug*




Consider yourself punished by IC. I let them handle all my light work LOL
Thought we had your spells posted in the IC somewhere. Page 5 I believe.

Anyone wishing to post round 2 actions make sure to list alternates please do so here I will be on tomorrow morning if you wish to wait. 

Later


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Out Of*

OOG: got the repost Walking Dad good shot btw

Leif: that's what I figured see how many Grubnar leaves alive and let you know lol


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

FYI:  I'll be out of town and unable to post from this Sunday evening until Tuesday night.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

No problem Leif thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

You're very welcome!  I'm still around until Sunday night, though


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

Hope your spell goes off before then you know it takes 1 round to cast
so it goes off your turn round 3 if both lizardmen are ded you may target the Kroxigor (in the old rules you could only target man size creatures) 

now correct me if I'm wrong but in round three you will finish casting the spell taking up your standard action for that turn correct??


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

No, casting a 'round' spell only takes up one round. One can act normally the following round, even as the spell manifests now.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

What he said! (Thanks, Dad!)


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you Dad you are the groups offical assistant DM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Thank you Dad you are the groups offical assistant DM



I just know rules. But my descriptions are not that great. More an encounter than story DM   

BTW: I deleted my sig in the wilderness recruiting. Hope it helps.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

It should are you going to play?? How about a big bear hunter take Longspear and a bunch of feats or a savage sorcerer just take spells to help in making you fight better i.e. true strike should be fun


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> It should are you going to play?? How about a big bear hunter take Longspear and a bunch of feats or a savage sorcerer just take spells to help in making you fight better i.e. true strike should be fun



Play what you like   
Ask for playing a battle sorcerer from UA.   

I will not play in this. But I play in his parallel game (Dungeonbasher).


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

I was just asking I think we need 1 more I'm playing a summoning driud he isn't very good at hand to hand so he summons creatures to do the fighting


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2008)

Where is Jerrand?
Did anybody see him since ENworld2?

He had (technic) problems accessing any site with my sig.
Perhaps he is unable to access the new format.

Edit:
I consider this game pending and have just deleted my subscriptions.
PM if you continue thi game, please.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2008)

Haven't seen him.  Been kinda worried about him.  When I got the new post alert for this thread, I was hoping it was him.  No offense, mi Padre.


----------

